# Can anyone recommend Student Accommodation in Tralee?



## gm88 (29 May 2010)

Neighbour's L.C. student is hopefully off to college in the autumn. They're looking at Tralee I.T. 

Can anyone recommend Student Accommodation in Tralee? We're not familiar with the area, so any hints or tips would be great.


----------



## gm88 (29 May 2010)

sorry Mods, I know this is not in the correct forum, but I'm not sure how to move it, or where it should be.

Ok, I've worked out how to move the thread, hope it is in the correct forum


----------



## gillarosa (1 Jun 2010)

The IT website has some information on accomodation, I can't recommend any in particular being only a visitor to the area rather than a local, but there have been a lot of developments in the past number of years and some seem to have been geared toward the student market, I have noticed that some of the Apartment blocks near the train station and football grounds seem to have been anyway. I'd recommend your neighbour get onto the Tralee IT site and it may give some pointers.


----------

